# New Tank Setup Size



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi everyone and thanks ahead for reading the post

I have an ability to put in a large...What I believe is a large tank for Cichlid's

Looking at a 75gal or a 120gal long (Money wise I'd go for a 75gal, but saving I can go for a 120gal)

Realistically I can afford a 75gal long in my budget and I'm looking to see what people are filling/stocking the tank with fish wise.

I've read a little bit about the species of fish that they need hiding spaces and are aggressive if they don't have this, I've also supported these back in the day so I know a little bit...

But with a better job and bigger area in a new house I can support a much bigger tank and have a group of fish.

So overall my questions are
1) 75gal vs 120gal which would you choose?
2) If it's a 75gal you would stock it with?
3) If it's a 120gal you would stock it with?

Thank you!!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello,

75gal: 48L x 18W x 21H
120gal: 48L x 24W x 25H

If the tanks you're looking at are the above dimensions then I would most likely go with the 75gal since they're both the same length. If I wanted a bigger size then I'd get a tank that has an increased length since this is the most important measure when keeping africans. On the other hand, fish like Discus would appreciate the increased height.

IMO your question about stocking options is open-ended and I think if you are more specific regarding which fish you are considering then you might receive better feedback.


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

I use to run with African's (Electric Yellows, Maylandia, Labidochromis) "Petsmart African's"

But I want to add more and maybe get an idea on how many of each or a good selection of different ones

Thanks!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm not experienced in setting up new mbuna tanks. I understand the cookie cutter setups (link below) are somewhat outdated, but to get started you could have a look at these to get an idea of some options. Then post here what you're leaning towards so members can give feedback and help you learn as you go.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php


----------

